# Diamond Visa Rewards Card



## Macroy (Apr 20, 2008)

Anyone have this?  I'm trying to determine if the points obtained through the Visa card can be used to pay your maintenance fee via FeeOptions (which they hint that you can.. but don't really provide more details).  

And if so, how does that work?  i.e. with FeeOption, you have to use 2009 points to pay for 2009 maintenance.... so obviously, in 2008, you're not going to have any 2009 reward points accrued to use. 

Thanks.


----------

